# Problem mit Maven und der Erkennung von generierten Antlr Files.



## Tarrew (22. Okt 2014)

Hey, 

ich habe ein halb-fertiges Maven Projekt bekommen. Soll eine Sprache entwickelt werden die mathematische Ausdrücke auswertet. Generiert wird das alles mit ANTLR4. 

Wenn ich im Programmverzeichnis allerdings auf die generierten Klassen von ANTLR im "generated sources" zugreifen will, erkennt eclipse es einfach nicht. 
Hab schon versucht, den Ordner zum Build Path hinzuzufügen etc. 
Leider hab ich vorher noch nie mit Maven bzw Antlr gearbeitet und finde den Fehler nicht. 

Vllt kann mir auch jemand eine PN schicken um das über einen schneller klären zu können bzw vllt Teamviewer/AnyDesk oder Sonstiges wäre vllt ganz gut.

Grüße


----------

